# Kernel 2.6.20 non vede l'hard disk ide [risolto]

## Big Boss

Ciao a tutti, ho dovuto fare varie ricompilazioni del kernel 2.6.20 in quanto non mi funzionava l'adattatore di rete, uan volta trovati i driver tutto funziona.

Adesso però il problema è he non mi vede gli hd ide, che il kernel 2.6.17 vede, me ne sonoaccorto solo ora che non o vede l'hd ide, però i lettore e masterizzatore dvd e cd li vede e sono ide anche loro. Problema di controller??? 

Ho una scheda madre Asus p5ld2deluxe per processori intel qualcuno può dirmi che driver compilare nel kernel 2.6.20 per fargli vedere gli hd ide?

```
localhost ~ # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 81.9 GB, 81964302336 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9964 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1        9964    80035798+   7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/sdb: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1              14         141     1028160   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdb2             142       19457   155155770   83  Linux

```

Non c'è l'ide mentre se do fdisk -l con kernel 2.6.17 l'ide c'è.

Grazia a tutti anticipatamente ciao ciaoLast edited by Big Boss on Thu Apr 26, 2007 5:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

posteresti questo comando:

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IDE | grep -v \#
```

----------

## djinnZ

inizia con un lspci e vedi che bestia è.

se ti riporta un controller ULI o ALI il supporto integrato sata/pata non funziona tanto bene quindi ti conviene continuare ad usare la vecchia libata se vedi che qualcosa non funziona.

In ogni caso dal 2.6.19 le cose sono cambiate così:

se abiliti il supporto in ATA/ATAPI/MFM usi la vecchia libata ed il device è /dev/hd*

se abiliti il supporto in Serial ATA and Parallel ATA il device sarà /dev/sd*

Quindi se devi usare vecchi kernel ti conviene usare i device "/dev/disk/by-*" se invece passi del tutto al nuovo cambi e tanti saluti. Attenzione che by-label funziona male con le partizioni ntfs e se ci sono due partizioni con una label uguale scompaiono tutte e due.

i due HD che ti riporta fdisk -l sono scsi o sata o sono proprio quelli ATA?

Se hai problemi posta il contenuto di lspci, dici quali e quanti HD hai e il .config del kernel (anche direttamente con cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v \#) come detto sopra e vediamo di capire meglio cosa è successo.

In alternativa puoi pensare di scrivere una regola di udev per continuare a vedere gli hd ata come /dev/hd*

----------

## Big Boss

scusate il ritardo

```
localhost ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IDE | grep -v \#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

```

In pratica ho 2 hd sata su uno c'è win su un altro c'è gentoo, e sono quei 2 hd che vedete nell' fdisk -l che vi ho postato sopra.

Poi ho un altro hd che è ide, e ho installato sull'altro hd che fdisk -l non mi vede, fedora dalla quale tra l'altro faccio il boot di gentoo. Con kernel 2.6.17 vede tutto con kernel 2.6.20 di fedora vede tutto ide e sata, con kernel 2.6.20 di gentoo vede solo gli hd sata e i lettori dvd/cd ide ma non vede gli hd ide.

lspci mi confonde quindi lo posto:

```
localhost ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 945G/GZ/P/PL Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 81)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 945G/GZ/P/PL Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 81)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 01)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

01:04.0 Mass storage controller: Integrated Technology Express, Inc. ITE 8211F Single Channel UDMA 133 (ASUS 8211 (ITE IT8212 ATA RAID Controller)) (rev 11)

02:00.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)] (rev a1)

```

----------

## crisandbea

verifica di avere abilitate queste voci nel kernel:

```

Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers ───────────────────────────────────────┐

  │  Arrow keys navigate the menu.  <Enter> selects submenus --->.  Highlighted letters are hotkeys.  Pressing <Y> includes, <N> excludes, │

  │  <M> modularizes features.  Press <Esc><Esc> to exit, <?> for Help, </> for Search.  Legend: [*] built-in  [ ] excluded  <M> module    │

  │  < > module capable                                                                                                                    │

  │                                                                                                                                        │

  │ ┌────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │

  │ │                               <*> ATA device support                                                                               │ │

  │ │                               <*>   AHCI SATA support (NEW)                                                                        │ │

  │ │                               < >   ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support (NEW)                                                │ │

  │ │                               <*>   Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support (NEW)                                 
```

----------

## Big Boss

si sono abilitati... ma gli ide contiuna a non vederli   :Sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Quote:*   

> Mass storage controller: Integrated Technology Express, Inc. ITE 8211F Single Channel UDMA 133 (ASUS 8211 (ITE IT8212 ATA RAID Controller)) (rev 11) 

 

e

 *Quote:*   

> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

 

per questi due abilita  Device Driver->ATA/ATAPI/MFM support->ATA/ATAPI, Include IDE/Ata2disk, CDROM, PCI IDE, Generic PCI busmaster, generic PCI IDE, Intel PII e IT821x support.

 *Quote:*   

> 02:00.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller (rev 01)

 

questo invece viene abilitato da quello che ti ha indicato crisandbea e bada di non avere IT821x o Intel PATA abilitato.

Altrimenti puoi fare la prova ad abilitarli nella nuova sezione SATA/PATA e disabilitare tutta la sezione ATA/ATAPI/MFM (ma non te lo consiglio se l'HD è collegato all'ITE).

Ma hai doppio controller?

[OT]non te la prendere ma leggere "con la fedora funziona" non è che mi ha disposto nel migliore dei modi.[/OT]

----------

## Big Boss

 *Quote:*   

> [OT]non te la prendere ma leggere "con la fedora funziona" non è che mi ha disposto nel migliore dei modi.[/OT]

 

OT:mi scuso, comunque penso che non ci dovrebbe essere questa ostilità da parte dei pinguinari nei confronti delle altre distro, alla base c'è sempre uno GNU/Linux, e tutti noi alla fine utilizziamo uno GNU/Linux, non ce l'ho con te, magari te l'ostilità non ce l'hai neanche, magari a te ti ha dato solo fastidio il fatto che io abbia scritto 'che in fedora funziona', mi riferisco ad esempio a pollycoke, che odia tutto ciò che non è ubuntu, vabè anche per me ci sono le distro belle e meno belle, difficili e facili, ho iniziato dalle facili per arrivare alle difficili, e cerco di criticare costruttivamente le distro che ho usato ma senza odiarle o dire che fanno schifo, ogni distro credo che abbia  suoi punti di forza e i suoi punti deboli, ma è solo il mio modo di pensare, ognuno la pensa come vuole   :Very Happy:  , e io rispetto il pensiero degli altri  :Very Happy:  . Comunque ripeto non ce l'ho assolutamente con te djinnZ,anche perchè siamo sul forum di gentoo quindi fedora che c'entra???  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   E' stato solo uno sfogo completamente OT che non ho potuto manifestare con il tizio di pollycoke solo perchè quel dannato giorno mentre scrivevo 'lo sfogo' lungo, molto lungo, questo non è nemmeno un quinto di quello che gli scrissi due settimane fa, cadde la linea internet e non potei inviare il messaggio. Io amo il mondo linux e tutto ciò che fa parte di questo mondo, le distro sono solo una scelta. Ripeto non c'è l'ho con te djinnZ ma avevo questa cosa dentro da due settimane e dovevo buttarla fuori da qualche parte /OT

Mi scuso per l'OT

 *Quote:*   

> per questi due abilita Device Driver->ATA/ATAPI/MFM support->ATA/ATAPI, Include IDE/Ata2disk, CDROM, PCI IDE, Generic PCI busmaster, generic PCI IDE, Intel PII e IT821x support. 

 

appena posso ricompile grazie ancora e mi scuso di nuovo per l'ot

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Big Boss wrote:*   

> con la fedora funziona

 

Mumble mumble, sarebbe interessante capire le differenze....

Con fedora funziona intendi su distro fedora con kernel fedora o su distro gentoo con kernel fedora?

Se è il secondo caso potresti provare a fare un diff dei .config dei 2 kernel (li puoi ottenere a col rispettivo kernel bootato: sono sotto /proc/config.gz).

Coraggio e son sicuro che ne verremo a capo.

----------

## u238

scusate ho letto veloce.. ma avete considerato che con il nuovo kernel (>=2.6.19 mi sembra) anche i dischi IDE/ATA vengono denominati sdX? prova dai un

```

ls -l sd*

```

----------

## crisandbea

 *u238 wrote:*   

> scusate ho letto veloce.. ma avete considerato che con il nuovo kernel (>=2.6.19 mi sembra) anche i dischi IDE/ATA vengono denominati sdX? prova dai un
> 
> ```
> 
> ls -l sd*
> ...

 

credo di si, comunque se usi la vecchia libata,resta hdX,oppure i nuovi moduli SATA--PATA  sdX.

ciauz

----------

## djinnZ

[OT]

 *Big Boss wrote:*   

> non ce l'ho con te, magari te l'ostilità non ce l'hai neanche, magari a te ti ha dato solo fastidio il fatto che io abbia scritto 'che in fedora funziona'
> 
> ...
> 
> avevo questa cosa dentro da due settimane e dovevo buttarla fuori da qualche parte
> ...

 

Infatti non c'è l'ostilità ed il forum esiste anche per chiarirsi meglio che l'hai detto, spero siamo ancora tra persone ragionevoli, mica siamo devel   :Twisted Evil:  .

Non mi ha irritato che tu abbia citato un'altra distribuzione (anche se personalmente mi porta l'orticaria   :Laughing:  ) o che tu voglia avere due distribuzioni o che fai dei confronti tra le due, è una tua scelta, ma il tuo approccio al problema non va e ti consiglio di correggerlo se non vuoi ammattire per ogni sciocchezza.

E conferisce anche al tuo post un tono alla "è questo l'helpdesk di gentoo?".   :Wink: 

Su fedora usi usi un kernel precompilato con tutto il possibile built-in ed anche l'impossibile come modulo mentre su gentoo hai compilato da zero (e continuo a ripetere che è meglio usare genkernel, configurandolo però) non puoi fare i raffronti, aggiungi pure che sono abbastanza manipolati rispetto al kernel standard, se una cosa non funziona su fedora è un problema di fedora, se non funziona su gentoo è un problema di gentoo, forse potresti dire su sabayon funziona e su gento no (visto che condividono parte del codice), o potevi dire (qualche tempo fa) su debian funziona mentre su ubuntu no, ma la mentalità del "ah, con debian non funziona, proviamo con ubuntu altrimenti c'è sempre sabayon" (è una citazione da un soggettone che conosco) non porta da nessuna parte.

[/OT]

Vedi che il controller intel funziona anche nella nuova sezione sata+ata ma l'ite è soggetto a gravi problemi (sembra che tutto vada bene e poi ti ritrovi il disco piallato sorpresina di ieri), lo dico per triste esperienza fatta, quindi sino a che non uscirà il 2.6.21 non ti consiglio di provarci.

Per usare genkernel con profitto devi cambiare CLEAN ed MRPROPER in no e MENUCONFIG in yes (di default è il contrario e ti compila ex novo ogni volta tutto il kernel, chissà perchè questa scelta "geniale"). Per resettarlo invece devi cancellare /etc/kernels/kernel-config-versione ed avviare con le opzioni --clean --mrproper ovviamente.

Per il futuro al posto di lspci puoi anche pensare di usare lshw che è un pochino più prolisso e ti porta l'elenco di tutti i dispositivi usb compresi.

----------

## Big Boss

 *Quote:*   

> Per usare genkernel con profitto devi cambiare CLEAN ed MRPROPER in no e MENUCONFIG in yes (di default è il contrario e ti compila ex novo ogni volta tutto il kernel, chissà perchè questa scelta "geniale"). Per resettarlo invece devi cancellare /etc/kernels/kernel-config-versione ed avviare con le opzioni --clean --mrproper ovviamente. 

 

Ciao, è la prima cosa che ho fatto apena ho installato gentoo, ho avuto brutte esperienze in passato con genkernel non configurato  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .

Appena posso faccio tutto quello che mi è stato consigliato sul forum. 

Vi aggiornerò il più presto possibile    :Very Happy: 

OT: @djinnZ: è bello parlare con persone ragionevoli  :Very Happy: , in piàù mi hai informato nel tuo OT di cose che non sapevo, cioè che immaginavo fossero cos' ma non me lo aveva mai nessuno confermato.

In più: fossero 2 i sistemi operativi, dei linux ne ho provati tanti e li metto a confronto per vedere le differenze, i loro punti di forza e i punti deboli, devo provare slackware, che ho ma non la ho ancora installata e mai provata, ho anche freebsd, approposito qualcuno ha qualche altro sistema operativo da conogliarmi??? /OT

----------

## djinnZ

 *Big Boss wrote:*   

> freebsd, approposito qualcuno ha qualche altro sistema operativo da conogliarmi?

 

Avendo il vicecapo di gentooBSD qui in italia (ed alla ricerca di tester se non erro)... dovrebbe anche esserci un livecd di avvio in stile gentoo.

----------

## Big Boss

 *Quote:*   

> on fedora funziona intendi su distro fedora con kernel fedora o su distro gentoo con kernel fedora?
> 
> 

 

No no, niente miscugli per ogni distro il suo kernel. gentoo->gentoo-sources e le altre i loro

----------

## Big Boss

ho risolto ,ho attivato  questi driver 

```
per questi due abilita Device Driver->ATA/ATAPI/MFM support->ATA/ATAPI, Include IDE/Ata2disk, CDROM, PCI IDE, Generic PCI busmaster, generic PCI IDE, Intel PII e IT821x support. 
```

e mi ha visto l'ide  :Very Happy:   e adesso passiamo all'ultima cosa apro un altro post  :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Quote:*   

> Per usare genkernel con profitto devi cambiare CLEAN ed MRPROPER in no e MENUCONFIG in yes (di default è il contrario e ti compila ex novo ogni volta tutto il kernel, chissà perchè questa scelta "geniale"). Per resettarlo invece devi cancellare /etc/kernels/kernel-config-versione ed avviare con le opzioni --clean --mrproper ovviamente. 

 

non è esatto.

mettere CLEAN ed MRPROPER può lasciare dei prodotti parziali di compilazione nell'albero dei sorgenti del kernel, e portare a risultati inattesi (diciamola così, che non si sbaglia mai), è quindi una PESSIMA pratica, che mi sento di sconsigliare alla grande.

Gli script di compilazione del kernel, prima compilano in base a quelloc he trovano in .config e nei vari Kconfig, e poi assemblano i prodotti di compilazione che trovano questo vuol dire che se tu non lanci un MRPROPER, o addirittura DISTCLEAN, ti puoi trovare componenti che non sono indicate nel .config. Questo apparentemente potrebbe sembrare un problema secondario, ma invece è motlo grave, perché se pensi che per ogni componente, o modulo, deve essere previsto un "hook", capisci come l'assemblamento di componenti che non trovano i relativi "ganci" all'interno della struttura del kernel sia un problema enorme, e possa portare ad avere kernel dal funzionamento imprevedibile (o che non funzionano per niente). Se questo è un fatto tollerabile per un programma di IM, per esempio, non lo è per quell'aggeggio che decide tutto il funzionamento del sistema. Chi ha progettato genkernel non era così stupido, e conosceva bene il funzionamento del kernel.

Mi guarderei bene dal dare questo genere consigli tanto alla leggera, e invito chi l'ha seguito a tornare sui suoi passi

Quanto alla configurazione, questa viene sì fatta ex-novo, ma solo nel caso in cui non venga trovato un file di configurazione in /etc/kernels. tale file deve essere nominato con questo schema:

kernel-config-<ARCH>-<VERSION>.<PATCHLEVEL>.<SUBLEVEL><EXTRAVERSION>

ARCH è la solita x86, amd64, ecc... tutte le altre variabili vengono lette dal Makefile che si trova in /usr/src/linux

basta mantenere in quella posizione il tuo file di configurazione e non viene compilato nulla con configurazioni ex-novo, ed è la soluzione più pulita e sicura, che non lascia sporco l'albero dei sorgenti e non ti fa trovare pezzi di kernel che non ci dovrebbero essere

----------

